
Evernote's new not-so-privacy policy will let employees read your notes - msrpotus
http://www.zdnet.com/article/new-privacy-policy-will-let-evernote-employees-read-your-notes/
======
ocdtrekkie
This seems to be part of their shift to Google cloud services[0], as it says
in this article this is about verifying if their machine learning technology
is working correctly.

It seems like they should be able to verify the machine learning is making
sense by, I don't know, using their own notes as examples? Surely Evernote
dogfoods heavily internally.

[0]
[https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/13/evernote/](https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/13/evernote/)

------
mobitar
A lot of people on Twitter are threatening to switch to something else. But
the sad reality is, we have nowhere else to go.

I'm working on an open standard for encryption and ownership of notes. Would
love any feedback/help.

See [https://standardnotes.org](https://standardnotes.org) for the full spec.

If you'd like to contribute please ping me.

